# "Eating Right For a Bad Gut" by James Scala, Ph. D



## dreamintwilight (May 21, 2010)

Has anyone read this book? I am in the middle of reading it now, after reading "What to Eat With IBD by Tracie Dalessandro.

I feel like there is a LOT of contradictory advice on foods that won't cause flare-ups and will help heal the gut.

For example, Scala's book lists beans as a food that doesn't cause a flare-up as long as you cook them several times and then mash them (breaks down the fiber matrix). Or he says scallops are really the only shellfish that is okay to eat but Dalessandro's book on the otherhand says shrimp is "easy to digest."

I understand that everyone is different, but how can 2 so-called professionals give so much contradictory advice?

Do you think Scala's advice could be for people who don't suffer from stricturing Crohn's?

I would LOVE to eat more foods Scala says are okay, but I guess I'm worried he doesn't know what he's talking about and I'll end up in the ER again, haha.


----------



## uab grad student (May 21, 2010)

Hi Marisa,

I read that book and unfortunately I didn't find the advice very useful at all.  Even if I followed the advice, I was flaring just as badly as before....  I have ileocolitis and a stricture.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2010)

I have his book and think I trust him more that crazy SCD lady 

right now I eat just about anything in moderation because I had my damaged gut removed. I have talked about re fried beans before and that is what he is suggesting. Other People have had luck with Taco Bell burritos or other bean burritos but it all depends of your condition.

I really liked his explanation about PGE1/2/3 and how they interact with our intestine. I find it very interesting that the majority of crohns cases involve the terminal section of small bowel which also happens to be where these inflammation causing fats are supposedly absorbed. His book is what motivated me to lay off red meat and substitute fish. You'll also find the stuff I have blabbed about fish oil supplements a waste of money in there. Its that part about the body passing over Omega3 to get at Omega6 because historically it was in very short supply. Any Omega6 we got was needed to sustain our ever increasing brain size. But now it is so ridiculously over abundant in our diet that the balance is way way out. 

The reason it is so abundant is that we are genetically disposed to seeking out Omega6. Like every else we won the battle. We got what we wanted but now the balance is whacked out. . . . . . .  man I got to lay of the Suzuki books!  . . . . . . But I really like this book. However his ideas seem to be ignored by pretty much everyone involved in our treatment.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2010)

uab grad student said:
			
		

> Hi Marisa,
> 
> I read that book and unfortunately I didn't find the advice very useful at all.  Even if I followed the advice, I was flaring just as badly as before....  I have ileocolitis and a stricture.


yea I would NOT use his book as a diet to cure a flair. The initial flare is supposedly the worst one and I found I could not deal with it and eat solid food. I had to go to liquids and medial supported meal replacement. Three months of liquids and I still had holes leaking and fistulas that needed  surgery to correct. But I use his book to help support my remission along with regularly talking my meds and trying to live right.


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, Ashlee, I have ileocolitis and a stricture too! I have not had any surgeries yet either.

Scala's book to me sounds more like it would work in situations similar to Kenny's current situation. Like you said, more as a remission ("maintenance") diet rather than a diet you should be on if you are already flaring or getting over a flare. I think in that case Dalessandro's diet would be better.

Ashlee - would you say you still follow a low residue/low fiber diet because of your stricture?

Kenny - I have yet to get to the fish oil part. Should be informative. I'm debating whether to add a krill oil supplement to my diet rather than fish oil. Though Imuran says to stay away from blood thinner medications. Aren't fish oils and such naturally blood thinning?


----------



## David in Seattle (May 22, 2010)

kenny said:
			
		

> I have his book and think I trust him more that crazy SCD lady


I think the theory that these and related conditions may be rooted in an imbalance of gut flora (dysbiosis) has a lot of credibility, as some recent research has seemed to support.  Perhaps she was less crazy than she was before her time.


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 22, 2010)

I had no idea her diet was even considered SCD. I guess I'm kinda on an SCD diet, haha.


----------



## David in Seattle (May 22, 2010)

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> I had no idea her diet was even considered SCD. I guess I'm kinda on an SCD diet, haha.



If you're referring to THIS, yes.


----------



## kenny (May 23, 2010)

David in Seattle said:


> I think the theory that these and related conditions may be rooted in an imbalance of gut flora (dysbiosis) has a lot of credibility, as some recent research has seemed to support.  Perhaps she was less crazy than she was before her time.


Dr. Kellog was all over the gut flora imbalance thing in the 1800's.

"_Kellogg made sure that the bowel of each and every patient was plied with water, from above and below. His favorite device was an enema machine that could rapidly instill several gallons of water in a series of enemas. Every water enema was followed by a pint of yogurt — half was eaten, the other half was administered by enema, “thus planting the protective germs where they are most needed and may render most effective service." The yogurt served to replace the intestinal flora of the bowel, creating what Kellogg claimed was a squeaky-clean intestine.[6]

Kellogg believed that most disease is alleviated by a change in intestinal flora; that bacteria in the intestines can either help or hinder the body; that pathogenic bacteria produce toxins during the digestion of protein that poison the blood; that a poor diet favors harmful bacteria that can then infect other tissues in the body; that the intestinal flora is changed by diet and is generally changed for the better by a well-balanced vegetarian diet favoring low-protein, laxative, and high-fiber foods; and that this natural change in flora could be sped by enemas seeded with favorable bacteria, or by various regimens of specific foods designed to heal specific ailments._"

I think what scalla is doing is providing us with an interesting look at some of the science of how our body actually works and linking excessively high IBD rates in our culture vs very low rates in others with that science. I found it quite interesting and informative. I certainly prefer his ideas over high pressure Yogurt injection machines at any rate :ylol2:


----------



## David in Seattle (May 23, 2010)

kenny said:


> Dr. Kellog was all over the gut flora imbalance thing in the 1800's...


Kenny - Oh yes, the cereal guy.  He also had some very interesting theories regarding things like race & masturbation, speaking of crazy :ylol:

I'm all for science.  I  haven't read the Scala book, I'll see if one of the local libraries has it, thanks for the tip.


----------



## adrilima (May 24, 2010)

*My first time in here*

Hi guys,

it is my first time in here. I have had crohn's for over 20 years. I started with Humira about 3 weeks ago and  6 injections so far.

For the last 3 days, I am having lots os pain,abdomen left side. 

Have anyone taken humira? 

I don't know what to eat now... Any suggestions?

medication:
12 sulfazalazine daily
humira every 2 weeks
cortisone

Thanks


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 24, 2010)

Adrilima - What to Eat With IBD was a good book for me. Very straight to the point with recipes in the latter half of it. Research low-residue diet if you are experiencing flare symptoms. It will be easier on the gut. And protein drinks like Ensure or Boost if you have trouble tolerating food.


----------



## uab grad student (May 26, 2010)

dreamintwilight said:


> Ashlee - would you say you still follow a low residue/low fiber diet because of your stricture?


I am not sure if it is low residue or not... Since I've had this bad flare I do a lot of "full liquid" meals (vs. clear liquid).  I love the "soup at hand" drinkable soups (but NOT the veggie since it has corn in it), boost (high protein chocolate is my fave) and instant breakfast.  I also like the V8 soups in the box which are pureed and don't bother my stomach (butternut squash is yummy).  If I eat solid food, I don't follow anything specific, just what I consider common sense (I'm not going out to eat spicy Indian food, for example) and try not to eat too much since a large volume in my stomach just brings on pain.  My doc said avoid veggie peels (which I do) and popcorn/corn so I don't have any of that stuff.


----------



## karim (May 26, 2010)

"right now I eat just about anything in moderation because I had my damaged gut removed. I have talked about re fried beans before and that is what he is suggesting. Other People have had luck with Taco Bell burritos or other bean burritos but it all depends of your condition"

Never once had a problem with the Fresca Bean Burritos from Taco Bell until tonight...came right back up 15 minutes later. I am in the middle of a flare though...WAS feeling good so decided to eat. Bad idea.

Thought it was funny you mentioned that and I happened to read it tonight of all nights...


----------



## xoxava (Jul 15, 2010)

I have actually just finished this book. I've also picked up a few others and write down tips/tricks I think may be useful. I'm keeping a food diary to help see which exactly isn't helping. Hopefully soon there will be that "magic" book to help us!


----------



## planetjen (Jul 30, 2010)

i am halfway through it. it's a mush of non-specific advice.


----------



## planetjen (Jul 30, 2010)

i dont mean to be a Negative Nancy- this is the fourth book about CD that i have read in a row and i am sooooo TMI'ed.


----------



## planetjen (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok, i've revised my opinion of the book. I think it is disorganized, but I made a diet based on it and the suggestions in IBD Self Management. I'm sure the raised dose of prednisone has something to do with it, but i was on MORE pred last week and felt WORSE. So here it is: 
No animal fat
No fried food
No cigarettes
No booze
No coffee
Only skim milk and cheese
No raw crunchy veggies
No corn syrup or corn syrup solids
No artificial sweeteners 
No carbonated beverages
I'm sure this is unique to me, but I thought I would share.  I also have a long list of DO EATS that is more encouraging to read.....


----------



## IVGWellness (Nov 22, 2012)

The post about what not to eat. The body is an amazing machine, it also needs time to heal. If one is consuming foods that trigger or cause inflammation. This is destructive and not in the optimal mode of healing. Each person is different, however you may "feel" ok eating certain foods, however those foods could still be causing or adding to your condition. The body needs protein, amino acids, vitamins, minerals, phytonutrients, antioxidants, fiber, carbs etc to operate, function and grow. When you eliminate the things that are causing harm, you must also give your body time to heal and nourish with what is going to repair you digestive system.


----------



## mbishop (Nov 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, most of the advice provided on diet tends to be anecdotal.  Try scholar.google.com - search for actual studies on specific diet topics.  Additionally, because diet is person-specific, give a try to various foods to see how they work out for you.

One of the best diet regimes I heard was from Dr. Steven Novella at sciencebasedmecine.org - "Eat a variety of foods in moderation, exercise, don't smoke, and don't drink to excess".  Couple that with "avoid foods that repeatedly cause IBD symptoms to flare up" and you'll be set.


----------

